# Animated Movies



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Some of the movies that I enjoy are well done (IMO) animated movies (other than the Pixar movies) such as 'Titan -AE' or 'Final Fantasy - The Spirit Within' and I was wondering if anyone knew of other movies of this gendre. Having seen computers evolve over the years, the graphics on these always fascinate me. 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I actually thought the Cartoon Network's Star Wars - Clone Wars were pretty good. Though I think they are just good old fashion animation.

Hmmm,....Monster House, Polar Express, Beowulf,....can't think of anything else that is not Disney or Pixar or both.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

nova said:


> I actually thought the Cartoon Network's Star Wars - Clone Wars were pretty good. Though I think they are just good old fashion animation.
> 
> Hmmm,....Monster House, Polar Express, Beowulf,....can't think of anything else that is not Disney or Pixar or both.



Thanks Mark but while I found Monster house very entertaining, I was thinking more along the lines of animated movies that look 'real' and not comic like. The heroine in Final Fantasy is really done well and there are times that it's really hard to believe that she's not a real actress. Polar Express is good and I forgot about that one. As for Boewulf, I don't think I'm familiar with it and will check it out.

Thank you for taking the time and giving me some ideas.

Bob


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

There are lots of movies that showcase interesting technology. I'd recommend looking at Appleseed, Steamboy, and Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. Those are ones I can think of off the top of my head.

Beowulf only if you go check it out on 3D, otherwise I'm not sure it would count as anything other than traditional motion capture. Sin City is 100% green screen.

You asked for non-Pixar films, but all the Pixar movies usually feature one or two new technologies in each film, although not blatantly evident, which I think are really cool to try and identify.

Edit: I see you're interesting in things that look real instead of animated. Try Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. Although it's really worth like 100x more if you actually played Final Fantasy VII yourself.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Edit: I see you're interesting in things that look real instead of animated. Try Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children. Although it's really worth like 100x more if you actually played Final Fantasy VII yourself.


Yes, that's correct. I apologize for not making myself clearer in the original post. Final Fantasy VII and Sin City sound interesting and what I'm looking for.

Thank you for the suggestions.

Bob


----------



## davidzou (Jan 22, 2010)

of all the animated movies,one remains classic,thats toy story,i have all the dvds of the previous 2


----------



## Bobby Triton (Jan 27, 2010)

One of the newer ones I personally liked a lot was Up. Great family oriented one. Ice Age had good animation, and I have to agree with davidzou; Toy Story is a classic.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Monster House, Up etc. are all excellent movies in both content and animation. However, the newest movie "Avatar", is a great example of why I originally posted. Although it does blend in real actors, the animated part is very lifelike and at times the viewer forgets that it's animated and is simply immersed in the plot. Judging from it's earnings, I'm not alone in thinking it's a great movie and can't wait for it to be put out on Blu-Ray.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are we getting closer to not even having to have real humans to do the acting in movies?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

It's funny but I was thinking the same thing when I left the theater. Studios would probably be ecstatic not having to deal with unions and royalties except to the owner of the original material.


----------



## Bobby Triton (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob_99 said:


> Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Monster House, Up etc. are all excellent movies in both content and animation. However, the newest movie "Avatar", is a great example of why I originally posted. Although it does blend in real actors, the animated part is very lifelike and at times the viewer forgets that it's animated and is simply immersed in the plot. Judging from it's earnings, I'm not alone in thinking it's a great movie and can't wait for it to be put out on Blu-Ray.
> 
> Bob


Amen! That movie had great visuals! One of my favorites. :T


----------



## Lance505 (Jul 9, 2010)

Animation these days are just getting realistic more than ever. Can't tell the difference between live action and CGI. I agree that pixar films are among the best in animation out there.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, no mention at all of Miyazaki (Porco Rosso, Kiki's Delivery Service, Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Howls Moving Castle) or Oshii (Ghost In The Shell 1, 2) or the granddaddy of them all Fantasia.

I do love Final Fantasy though.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I thouht Beowolf was real actors when i first started watching it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sin City and Final Fantasy VII Advent Children are both great choices IMHO.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

dsr7997 said:


> Sin City and Final Fantasy VII Advent Children are both great choices IMHO.


Sin City is one that my wife and I revisit from time to time: it's such a striking movie (the form of presentation AND content :innocent: )


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Are we getting closer to not even having to have real humans to do the acting in movies?


IMO, that might not be such a bad thing as some very popular actor/actresses are really poor performers. I've been finding that I prefer watching what I feel are good TV series over movies, such as true blood. The writers have time to develop characters in these series, while they can cast good actors that may have been unknown. Most importantly, they can kill characters, if needed, to fit the storyline, without concern over deviating from the standard movie model which seems is typical fare.

I think the real advantage of cgi is fantasy/sci-fi settings, in which limitations will be surpassed, leading to the creation of amazing movies of previously impossible material. I just wish that I could have a hand in selecting those to be made!


----------

